# Masonic Wedding



## Blake Bowden (Aug 17, 2009)

Masonic Wedding


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 18, 2009)

As any man who is married knows, the only possible correct answer is the last one.  I was told to show up with four other  guys. All of us were to be clean, sober and dressed in evening wear.  Otherwise, stay out of the way!:biggrin:


----------



## JTM (Aug 18, 2009)

no.


----------



## Jamesb (Aug 21, 2009)

Just try and tell her what to do.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 21, 2009)

Yahoo for a Mason Marriage. Is this like gay marriage, but both parties are Masons?


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 21, 2009)

How many masonic burials does a man need?


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 22, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> How many masonic burials does a man need?



LMAO - Once again making a note about marriage.  Why does the column for Cons keep growing and pros' keep shrinking.


----------



## JTM (Aug 30, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> How many masonic burials does a man need?



QFT -- the most hilarious thing i've heard all day.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Sep 4, 2009)

I preformed a Masonic wedding, had to have a dispensation from the Grand Master to have it in the Lodge room.


----------



## Scotty32 (Sep 4, 2009)

> I preformed a Masonic wedding, had to have a dispensation from the Grand Master to have it in the Lodge room.



That must have been really cool to do!

I would like to have a masonic wedding, but there is not a snow ball's chance in hell that would go with her side of the family.
May just opt for getting a pic done together in our aprons.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 8, 2009)

We have done one in Colorado SR bodies


----------



## coachn (Feb 23, 2011)

I think we already have enough Obligations.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 23, 2011)

RedTemplar said:


> How many masonic burials does a man need?


 
This RedTempler guy needs an agent!  There's more than Blue Grass growing in them thar hills.


----------



## turtle (Mar 21, 2011)

Have to vote no


----------



## tom268 (Mar 25, 2011)

It is my opinion, that we should keep apart all religious and also social/public ceremonied from masonic rituals. I don't see any good in mixing them. What should a masonic wedding means to my wife, when she, on the other hand, cannot experience, what masonry means? And on the other hand, what should a quasi-masonic, down-graded ritual mean to me, if I have the full-scale masonic ritual in the lodge already?

No, such things are absolutely not my taste, although, it is known in Germany too. But seldomly done.


----------



## Beathard (May 9, 2011)

Just putting my new law book pages in and ran across the Grand Masters Decisions approved by Grand Lodge December 2, 3 and 4, 2010.  It says "There is no authorized wedding ceremony for Texas Masons, and it would be a Masonic disciplinary Violation to engage in any ceremony purporting to be Masonic that is not approved by Grand Lodge. "


----------



## MikeMay (May 10, 2011)

Interesting...wouldn't matter to me anyway as I'm already married.:001_cool:


----------



## AnthonyBolding (May 11, 2011)

Ha ha


----------



## Geeksgalore (May 19, 2011)

Now that's funny!!  rotfl


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Huw (Sep 16, 2011)

Absolutely not!



tom268 said:


> It is my opinion, that we should keep apart all religious and also social/public ceremonied from masonic rituals.



Yep, that's basically why I'm against it.

Incidentally, this is also approximately why UGLE prohibits masonic funerals as irregular:  we regard such matters as the business of a man's Church, not his Lodge.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Benton (Sep 16, 2011)

Huw said:


> Incidentally, this is also approximately why UGLE prohibits masonic funerals as irregular: we regard such matters as the business of a man's Church, not his Lodge.



Curious, then how does the UGLE regard the fact that, to my knowledge, the majority of, if not all, American lodges have an optional funeral ceremony.


----------



## Huw (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi John.



Benton said:


> Curious, then how does the UGLE regard the fact that, to my knowledge, the majority of, if not all, American lodges have an optional funeral ceremony.



If other GLs decide to do it, and I know that many do, then obviously that's their own business.  You can deduce from its own rule that UGLE disagrees, but I'm sure UGLE wouldn't wish to make any public comment about other people's internal business (unless perhaps we were discussing some major issue which could affect the fraternal relationship, which obviously this isn't).

I deliberately mentioned it because it's an interesting issue on which different GLs take different views.  Once upon a time, masonic funerals were sometimes performed in England, but UGLE banned them a long time ago.  I think the underlying point is that UGLE is particularly keen to avoid being mistaken for a sect or religion, and therefore steers very well clear of anything which might look even slightly like performing a religious service in the place of a man's church (or synagogue or whatever).

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 31, 2011)

Huw if you are against Masonry having weddings, are you okay with the State or government doing weddings?  I am just curious if weddings are in fact religious, why we are comfortable with the mixing of religion and the state?

And...if weddings are the work of religion, should irreligious people or areligious people be entitled to marriage?


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 31, 2011)

And....is swearing an oath before God the work of religion, prayer, circumabulation of an altar adorned with a holy book....

and what about our terms...

Calvin was the first person on record to ever call God the Great Architect of the Universe....should we surrender this term to the Presbyterians....not our business?


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd firstly ask the permission of the Grand Master of my Grand Lodge and also of my bride-to-be.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 13, 2012)

My last wedding was a Knights Templar wedding.  The ceremony was conducted in our assylum by a past commander who is a retired Methodist minister.  It was a great evening.  The reception was held at the local Shrine temple


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice Brother Bill


----------



## Cigarzan (Jul 17, 2012)

Benton said:


> Curious, then how does the UGLE regard the fact that, to my knowledge, the majority of, if not all, American lodges have an optional funeral ceremony.


 
Masonic funerals are in step with and a conclusion to what our Master's Carpet teaches.  Weddings have nothing to do with Masonry.  Half of the couple will still be in the dark.  I guess I don't see the point or need.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 17, 2012)

For me, no. 

The way I see it, I was in ROTC back in school, and was on the color guard, drill team, and honor guard.  I experienced lots of cermony...football games, parades..   Same in the Army - funerals, graduations, parades, promotions, what have you.  And in masonry, it is constant.  I get and have got my fair share of ceremony.

So that day is my wife's, and deserves a day where I don't crowd her with my pursuits.  It is enough that she is extremely supportive of what I do.  I'd have nothing whatever take the spotlight from her, not an apron, not a fez, not a lapel pin.

I've been married for 16 years, and at 20 we'll have a ceremony to reaffirm our vows.  She is active up at the Shrine, so if she asks, great.   But I'm not suggesting it.  Like I say, she is the star of that show.  

Just my own way of doin things, not sayin its the only way


----------



## Benton (Jul 17, 2012)

Cigarzan said:


> Masonic funerals are in step with and a conclusion to what our Master's Carpet teaches.  Weddings have nothing to do with Masonry.  Half of the couple will still be in the dark.  I guess I don't see the point or need.


 

I was a bit off topic, but if you go back and read Huw's post that I was responding to, he mentions that the UGLE regards Masonic funerals as irregular. I was curious as to how they feel about the fact that many jurisdictions with which they have very regular relations with have an 'irregular' ceremony according to them.


----------



## Star Mztyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Not to be mixing apples and oranges here at the fruit market....but my mother passed away back in March and by pre-arrangement she got an OES funeral .....which was the only Masonic body of affiliation that she belonged to. Some pun slightly intended....she was the Star of that show.


----------



## Phre-massen.nash (Jul 17, 2012)

May 2, 2004 I had the most beautiful Masonic wedding.  It is as beautiful as getting you 1st degree. My wedding was inside a Masonic Lodge, with my brothers, friends and family.


----------



## cleighty (Jul 30, 2012)

i voted no. i think it would be great to have a masonic wedding but it would mean more to me than her and that day should be one that is ment for both of us. ok i will be relistic her. lol


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 31, 2012)

A PM once said to me the day you are raised is your one day when you are the star. Your graduation you share with your entire class. Your wedding is all about her, you are just there as supporting cast.  That is why he was against raising multiple men during the MM degree. 

I know this has nothing to do with the topic but it made me think of that quote.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 24, 2013)

Must say, I'm fairly surprised at this vote to date.


----------



## tom268 (Feb 25, 2013)

Why?


----------



## Michael Neumann (Feb 25, 2013)

redtemplar said:


> how many masonic burials does a man need?



lol


----------



## MajaOES (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok well I am defining Masonic here as in the masonic ideals and environment.  Not specifically to a particular sect of masonry.  In my case if I were to get married, I want it in a lodge room were both me and my husband spend a great deal of time with our friends.  I think its something to celebrate and if you spend as much time at lodge as I do then its almost like being married in your home.    I think having a theme incorporated into the marriage ceremony that was masonic would be beautiful because we all take obligations to the orders we belong to, I believe that it just ensures that those obligations we take to the order we take with our spouse as well.  If both parties are not engaged in masonic activity then I would say that having a masonic wedding would not be a good idea.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello in there Brother tom268.  Long time, no chat.  

I was surprised at a tie vote at this stage.  37 each for and against and 17 "leave it up to the spouse."  Much divided opinion out there.  Personally, I voted to leave it up to the wife.  It is her day.  But there appears to be no clear trend to work with here.  Love to see the demographics, were that possible.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Jul 10, 2013)

My wife actually proposed a KT wedding. She enjoys the Christian foundation of most the York degrees and thinks it would make for a beautiful day... Perhaps with only certain aspects included she would be correct.


----------



## Mad Adder (Dec 10, 2013)

Found this while Googling Masonic weddings. I voted yes. Of course, I still need to ask her father, properly ask her and then talk about it all. I would prefer two ceremonies. One Catholic for her family, one Masonic to show her she is not marrying a common person. She has been married before and that ended badly. Her third child came from a momma's boy, not a man, not a Masonic man. We are both furthering our education in our early 40's, taking an active role in the future of society as educators and better ourselves and people. I see where the Masonic Ideals suite us both and after reading some of the wording of a Masonic wedding, I would see this a big deal for her, becoming a member of our Masonic family.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Jan 27, 2014)

Mad Adder said:


> Found this while Googling Masonic weddings. I voted yes. Of course, I still need to ask her father, properly ask her and then talk about it all. I would prefer two ceremonies. One Catholic for her family, one Masonic to show her she is not marrying a common person.



With respect brother, if it requires a second wedding ceremony to "show her" anything (outside of the specific religious considerations each of you may desire), the relationship the two of you share may not be ready for marriage. What you are to your prospective wife should be demonstrated by everything you do with regard to her, not just some ceremony that will be performed once.


----------



## tldubb (Jan 29, 2014)

I have never heard of a masonic wedding could anyone send me a link. It sounds very interesting jsut for my edification. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

